# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Διοργάνωση σεμιναρίου με θέμα << η εκτροφή της καρδερίνας >>

## jk21

_To GBC συνεχιζοντας και φετος την προσπαθεια για επιμορφωση των μελων του ,αλλα και ευρυτερα οσων αγαπουν τα πτηνα ,προγραμματιζει την διεξαγωγη εκδηλωσεων προς τον σκοπο αυτο_ 

_Ετσι διοργανωνει σεμιναριο πανω στην εκτροφη της καρδερινας ,με εισηγητη το μελος μας και γνωστο εκτροφεα του πουλιου αυτου τον Τσακο Γιαννη (_ Γιάννης Χαλκίδα_ ) .

__
Η εκδηλωση θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 15 Νοεμβριου ,ημερα Σαββατο ,απογευματινη ωρα που θα ανακοινωθει στην πορεια .Τοπος τελεσης ,ο γνωστος απο αλλες εκδηλωσεις μας χωρος της καφετεριας του Αλσους Περιστεριου .

__

Η εισοδος ειναι ελευθερη για μελη του φορουμ ,αλλα και καθε λατρη του ομορφου αυτου πουλιου και της πραγματικης εκτροφης του .Για τον καλυτερο προγραμματισμο της εκτασης του χωρου που θα κλεισθει για την εκδηλωση ,θα επιθυμουσαμε την δηλωση συμμετοχης σας_ 

_* Εντος του Οκτωβριου ,θα ανακοινωθει με συγκεκριμενες ημερομηνιες (κοντα στο τελος του Οκτωβριου ή αρχες Νοεμβρη ) και εκδηλωση συναντησης φιλων του καναρινιού τιμπραντο ,με την φιλικη συμμετοχη γνωστου εκτροφεα του ειδους και συζητηση πανω στο τραγουδι και την εκπαιδευση του ισπανου τενορου .Για αυτην ,αλλα και για οτι αλλο υπαρξει στην συνεχεια ,θα ενημερωθειτε με αντιστοιχα θεματα_

----------


## vasilis.a

τελειο!:μηπως να σκεφτουμε και την ιδεα να πληρωσουμε μια γραμματεα-στενογραφο ετσι ωστε να γραφτουν τα παντα και μετα να αναρτηθουν ως υπομνημα ετσι ωστε να παρουμε και μεις οι..απο μακρια τις γνωσεις?αν θελουν και αλλοι και μπορει να γινει να το συζητησουμε.

----------


## mitsman

Εμεις οι απο πολυ μακρια δηλωνουμε ότι* Δεν πρόκειται να το χάσουμε αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Σας ευχαριστουμε παρα παρα παρα παρα πολυ για την τεραστια αυτη ευκαιρια που μας δινετε!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Θα τα πούμε από κοντά τότε!!!

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ εκτροφης καρδερινας 2014 με τον Γ. Τσακό 

ΑΛΣΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ - 15 NOEMBΡΙΟΥ το απογευμα 





Συμμετεχοντες 


1 ) Mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21

----------


## amastro

1 ) Mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro

----------


## pao13

Pao13

----------


## mparoyfas

αν και ειναι προσωπική πεποίθηση να μην βάλω ποτέ καρδερίνα στα κλουβιά μου τέτοια εκδήλωση δεν την χάνω με τίποτα !!!

----------


## jk21

1 ) Mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas

----------


## ninos

1 ) Mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7) ninos

----------


## Gardelius

*** Θα παρακαλούσα όποιος δηλώνει συμμετοχή  να αναγράφει  την λίστα


από προηγουμένως ( αντιγραφή ) και* *απλά ναπροσθέτει το δικό του όνομα. 
**

Στο τέλος θα έχουμε την τελική ώστε να μην προκύψει κανένα μπέρδεμα. 


Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## stam64

φανταζομαι για εμας τους ξενιτεμένους θα υπάρχει κανένα βιντεακι ε?  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Παιδια αυτα θα τα δουμε στην πορεια

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι το ονομα του φορουμ ειναι GREEKbirdclub ..... και ειναι φορουμ για καθε ελληνα εντος και εκτος της ελλαδας και της πρωτευουσας ,αλλα και καθε ξενο που θα βρει σε αυτο κατι ενδιαφερον

----------


## johnakos32

> 1 ) Mitsman
> 2 ) johnakos32
> 3 ) jk21
> 4 ) amastro
> 5 ) pao13
> 6 ) mparoyfas
> 7) ninos


Mονο αυτοι ; Για να βλεπω και αλλους !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

εεε θα ειναι και η Βικυ! αχχαχαχαχα δεν παω πουθενα χωρις εκεινη!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

> εεε θα ειναι και η Βικυ! αχχαχαχαχα δεν παω πουθενα χωρις εκεινη!!!!




1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath_

ok boss_

----------


## stefos

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos

----------


## balog

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog

----------


## Chef 21

Kαλησπέρα στην παρέα...θα ήθελα να δηλώσω συμμετοχή στο σεμινάριο,με μεγάλη μου χαρά...

----------


## jk21

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ

----------


## Θοδωρής

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ  
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)

----------


## cospsa

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ  
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ

----------


## panagiotis k

Λέω να έρθω μια βόλτα και εγω αν δεν δουλεύω βράδυ εκείνη την ημέρα, να σας δω, και ότι μάθω καλό θα είναι...Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις !!!!!!!

 1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)

----------


## stefos

Αυξανεσται και πληθυνεσται !!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Αυξανεσται και πληθυνεσται !!!!!


Στεφανε οποιος έχει ακουσει εστω για τον Γιαννη θα έρθει, ανεξάρτητα αν εκτρέφει καρδερινες, καναρινια, παραδεισια ή κοτες!
Η Νοοτροπια και το σκεπτικο ειναι το ιδιο, οταν καποιος ομως μαθει να διαχειριζεται τις καρδερινες στα αλλα κανει πλακα μετα!

Θα φυγω απο τη Ναξο να ερθω γιατι ο Γιαννης ειναι κατα την δικη μου αποψη, ο καλυτερος εκτροφεας στην Ελλαδα και απο τους καλυτερους στην Ευρώπη και αυτη ειναι μια ευκαιρια που αν την χασω θα τραβαω τα  μαλλια μου!

----------


## penias1924

θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει μπραβο σε ολους τετοιες ενεργειες της εχουμε αναγκη !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stefos

αυτη ειναι μια ευκαιρια που αν την χασω θα τραβαω τα μαλλια μου!

Αυτό θα πει μεράκι!!!

----------


## jk21

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924

----------


## Vrasidas

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)

----------


## mitsman

> 17) Vrasidas




 :Jumping0045:

----------


## yannisk

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk

----------


## Albina Maliewa

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina  (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)

----------


## antoninio

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio

----------


## johnrider

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio   
21) johnrider   με επιφύλαξη

----------


## Γιάννης Ρ

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
 10) balog
 11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
 16) penias 1924
 17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio   
 21) johnrider   με επιφύλαξ
22-23) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα

----------


## Μανώλης 2

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
 10) balog
 11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
 16) penias 1924
 17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio   
 21) johnrider   με επιφύλαξ
22) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα
23) Μανώλης 2

----------


## jk21

το Σαββατο πλησιαζει και ενημερωνω τα μελη ,οτι η εκδηλωση θα ειναι στις *7 το απογευμα* 

Σας περιμενουμε ολους οσους αγαπατε αυτο το πουλι και  ενδιαφερεστε για την αναπτυξη της πραγματικης εκτροφης του  στον τοπο μας ,ασχετα αν ειστε ετοιμοι να δοκιμασετε κατι τετοιο ,ειτε το δοκιμαζετε ,ειτε θελετε απλα να στηριξετε οποια προσπαθεια αντιτιθεται στην κακη παραδοση της αιχμαλωσιας πουλιων που εχουν γεννηθει εξω στη φυση  ! Ειτε ειστε μελη μας ,ειτε ειστε απλοι επισκεπτες 

Ο Γιαννης σιγουρα θα παρουσιασει οσα περισσοτερα μπορει και μας παιρνει ο χρονος ,απο την εκτροφικη του εμπειρια ,αλλα αυτο που ξερω απο αυτα που εχουμε συζητησει για την εκδηλωση , ειναι οτι σιγουρα θελει σε αυτη την εκδηλωση ,την ενεργη συμμετοχη ολων οσων θα παραβρεθουν ωστε μεσα απο τη συζητηση ,να καλυφθουν οσο γινεται περισσοτερες αποριες και σκεψεις

----------


## kostaskirki

Αχ... Ποσο μα ποσο σας ζηλευω!! Μακαρι να μπορουσα να ημουν και εγω εκει το Σαββατο!! Και παλι αχ.......

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα και εγω απο την Ναξο ειμαι και θα παρευρεθω.. παρε το πρωτο πλοιο και ελα!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
 10) balog
 11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
 16) penias 1924
 17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio   
 21) johnrider   με επιφύλαξ
22) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα
23) Μανώλης 2
24) geo_ilion + 1 ατομο ακομα

----------


## jk21

Σαββατο 15 Νοεμβριου  , στις 7 το απογευμα 

Καφετερια άλσους Περιστερίου 





1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio 
21) johnrider με επιφύλαξ
22) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα
23) Μανώλης 2
24) geo_ilion + 1 ατομο ακομα

----------


## kostaskirki

> Κωστα και εγω απο την Ναξο ειμαι και θα παρευρεθω.. παρε το πρωτο πλοιο και ελα!!!


Μακαρι να μπορουσα Δημητρη να ερθω αλλα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να παρω αδεια απο την υπηρεσια αλλιως το πλοιο δεν ειναι τιποτα!

----------


## lefteris13

μεσα και εγω, εκτος απροοπτου

----------


## jk21

Σαββατο 15 Νοεμβριου , στις 7 το απογευμα 

Καφετερια άλσους Περιστερίου 





1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio 
21) johnrider με επιφύλαξ
22) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα
23) Μανώλης 2
24) geo_ilion + 1 ατομο ακομα
25) lefteris 13

----------


## wrcnikos

NIKOS

----------


## jk21

Σαββατο 15 Νοεμβριου , στις 7 το απογευμα 

Καφετερια άλσους Περιστερίου 





1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio 
21) johnrider με επιφύλαξ
22) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα
23) Μανώλης 2
24) geo_ilion + 1 ατομο ακομα
25) lefteris 13
26) wrcnikos


καλως ηρθες Νικο στην παρεα !

----------


## NIKOSP

Μεσα και εγω

----------


## tsopi

Δυο θέσεις και για εμένα!

----------


## jk21

Σαββατο 15 Νοεμβριου , στις 7 το απογευμα 

Καφετερια άλσους Περιστερίου 





1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio 
21) johnrider με επιφύλαξ
22) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα
23) Μανώλης 2
24) geo_ilion + 1 ατομο ακομα
25) lefteris 13
26) wrcnikos
27) ΝΙΚΟSP
28) tsopi + 1 ατομο

----------


## jk21

To Σαββατο πλησιαζει και με χαρα βλεπω ,οτι το συνολο των  ατομων που εχουν δηλωσει  εδω 

και στη σελιδα της εκδηλωσης που εχει δημιουργησει η ομαδα μας  στο fb 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1549681835247201

(αφαιρωντας απο τη μια μερια ,οσους εχουν δηλωσει και εδω και εκει ) 


πλησιαζει πια τα 50 .Προβλεπω την πραγματοποιηση μιας εκδηλωσης  αξιας του σεβασμου που αξιζει σε αυτο το πουλι ! 

Καλουμε για αλλη μια φορα ,οσους αγαπουν αυτο το πουλι ,εντος και εκτος φορουμ ή οσους ισως ειναι διωκτες του ,αλλα μεσα τους νοιωθουν τη σπιθα της κρυφης αγαπης προς αυτο ,να ερθουν ολοι μαζι ,να δωσουν το στιγμα   της αναγκης ευαισθητοποιησης και κινητοποιησης συνολικης ,περαν των οριων ενος φορουμ ,για οργανωση της πραγματικης εκτροφης του πουλιου αυτου και σταδιακης αλλαγης καθε κακης παραδοσης  σε αυτο τον τοπο !

----------


## amaidonis

Ωχ!
ΤΩΡΑ το είδα!!!
Προλαβαίνω???

----------


## Gardelius

Σαββατο 15 Νοεμβριου , στις 7 το απογευμα 

Καφετερια άλσους Περιστερίου 





1 ) mitsman
2 ) johnakos32
3 ) jk21
4 ) amastro
5 ) pao13
6 ) mparoyfas
7 ) ninos
8 ) vicky_ath
9 ) stefos
10) balog
11) ΑΘΗΝΑ 
12) Θοδωρής με επιφύλαξη (δεν ξερω μηπως δουλευω)
13) cospsa (ωραιο νουμερο πηρα... ::  )
14) Νίκος.Λ
15) Panagiotis k (?)
16) penias 1924
17) Vrasidas (με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη μήπως βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο πραγμα που αυτή τη στιγμή μοιαζει απιθανο)
18) yannisk
19) Albina (εκτός και αν δουλεβώ και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω)
20) Antoninio 
21) johnrider με επιφύλαξ
22) Γιάννης Ρ + 1 άτομο ακόμα
23) Μανώλης 2
24) geo_ilion + 1 ατομο ακομα
25) lefteris 13
26) wrcnikos
27) ΝΙΚΟSP
28) tsopi + 1 άτομο
*29) amaidonis 
*

Μια χαρά προλαβαίνεις Αποστόλη. Καλά να περάσετε !!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Vrasidas

Είμαι σίγουρος οτι περασατε υπεροχα. Η ιωση των ημερων δεν με αφησε να παραβρεθώ και να σας ξαναδω. Ελπίζω σύντομα ξανα.

----------


## tsopi

Μπράβο στους διοργανωτές του σεμιναρίου, στον εισηγητή  κύριο Τσακο Γιάννη που μοιράστηκε της γνώσεις του μαζι μας..... Έτσι πρέπει να μαζευόμαστε και να ανταλλάσουμε τις  εμπειρίες-γνώσεις μας. Και πάλι μπράβο σε όλους! 
Υ.Γ Δημήτρη χάρηκα  για την γνωριμία.

----------


## stefos

Πολύ ωραια βραδυα! Πραγματικα η πληροφόρηση σε προσωπικό επίπεδο είναι τελείως 
διαφορετικη απο οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο. Ρωτησαμε ξαναρωτησαμε και ο κύριος Γιάννης 
μας τα εξηγούσε με τον καλυτερο τρόπο. Πιστεύω ηταν μοναδική ευκαιρία για γνώση,όχι
μεμονωμένα για την καρδερίνα, που βεβαίως εμβάθυνε ο εισηγητής, αλλά γνωρίσαμε πολλα
για να βοηθάμε αυτά τα φτερωτά πλάσματα που συντηρεί ο καθένας μας σπίτι 
του-εκτροφη του. Ευχαριστουμε το φόρουμ , τα μελη ,την διαχείρηση τον jk21 για την πολύ καλη 
οργάνωση του σεμιναριου,(κάποια φορά να κανεις και εσύ ενα σεμινάριο,εχεις τις γνώσεις)
, και τέλος να ευχαριστησουμε τον εισηγητη του σεμιναρίου.

----------


## jk21

Για να γραφουν τα παιδια μετα τα μεσανυχτα ,αυτο οφειλεται στο οτι το σεμιναριο ξεκινωντας κατα τις 7.30 , τελειωσε λιγο μετα τις 11  !!!!!!!!!!! εγω προσωπικα δεν χορτασα οσο και αν δεν σταματησε ουτε στιγμη η κουβεντα ,ακομα και στο ολιγολεπτο διαλλειμα ! 

Ο κοσμος διψουσε να ακουσει .Αριθμος ανταξιος του περσινου μας με θεμα την παθολογια των πτηνων .Ατομα και εκτος φορουμ ,που δειξανε οτι ο κοσμος διψα να μαθει για την σωστη εκτροφη αυτου του πουλιου !  ο Γιαννης χειμαρος ,δεν σταματησε να δινει γνωσεις ,να απαντα σε ερωτησεις ,να συμμετεχει και σε ευρυτερη συζητηση ,την οποια επιδιωκε με τον τροπο που εισηγηθηκε το θεμα του σεμιναριου ! 

θα ηθελα να τον ευχαριστησω ολοψυχα ,αλλα και ολα τα παιδια που ηρθανε να τον ακουσουνε ! Σαν ομαδα διαχειρισης αυτο που εχουμε να πουμε ,οτι σιγουρα οτι αρχισε ,δεν θα τελειωσει εδω .

Ξεκινω σε λιγο το ανεβασμα του βιντεο στο pc και μετα στο youtubr  ,που επειδη ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο ,ισως καθυστερησει ,αλλα μολις ανεβει ,θα το εχετε αμεσως .Δυστυχως χασαμε λιγο στο τελος γιατι γεμισε η μνημη της καμερας ,αλλα το μεγαλυτερο μερος ,ειναι βιντεοσκοπημενο ! για ολα τα παιδια που ειναι στην επαρχια και ηθελαν αλλα δεν μπορουσαν να ειναι κοντα μας .Για οσους ηθελαν αλλα δεν μπορουσανε χθες παροτι μενουν αθηνα .

----------


## mparoyfas

το διχως αλλο ενας τρομερος διαλογος με τα ολα του με εισηγήσεις, συμφωνίες, διαφωνίες, ολα νομιζω οσοι ημασταν εκει πηραμε γνωση , γνωση που εχει κατα 90% εφαρμογη σε ολα τα πουλια, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, ο Γιαννης ηταν τρομερος και αυτο γιατι δεν εχει ξυλινο λογο , με απλο τροπο περασε πληροφοριες ακομη και σε μενα με την λιγοστη ευχερια που εχω να κατανοω τα οσα αφορουν τα πουλια, πραγματικα σκετη απολαυση !
Να σημειωσω οτι στην εκτροφη μου δεν εχω καρδερινες και δεν θα εχω ποτε , ομως εχω την θέληση να εξοπλιστώ με γνωση ωστε να φέρομαι οσο το δυνατον καλύτερα στα πουλακια που εχω στα κλουβια μου, οποια και αν ειναι αυτα .
Ευχαριστώ θερμα το Γιαννη για την υπέροχη βραδιά , ευχαριστω και το GBC για αυτη την μοναδικη εμπειρία , με το καλο να ξανα ανταμώσουμε !

----------


## jk21

εδω ανεβασαμε πριν λιγο τα βιντεο του σεμιναριου 

*Σεμινάριο εκτροφής Καρδερίνας με τον εκτροφέα Τσακό Ιωάννη*


ειναι στην ενοτητα των αρθρων ,οπου δεν γινονται σχολια 

εδω 

*Σεμινάριο εκτροφής της καρδερίνας με τον εκτροφέα Τσακό Ιωάννη*


μπορει οποιος θελει να σχολιασει θεματα που αναφερθησαν στο σεμιναριο ή οτι αλλες αποριες υπαρχουν πανω σε αυτα 


Στον παρον θεμα ,μπορουμε να αναφερουμε απλα τις εντυπωσεις μας απο τη συναντηση 


Θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι η βιντεοσκοπηση εγινε οχι με ιδανικες συνθηκες ,με μουσικη να παρεμβαλλεται απο τον εξωτερικο χωρο ,οπου λειτουργει παγοδρομιο και χωρις να υπαρχει μικροφωνικη εγκατασταση ,ενω η καμερα δεν ειναι φυσικα επαγγελματικη 
η βιντεοσκοπηση εγινε με αυτες τις συνθηκες ,ωστε τα μελη μας που ηταν μακρια ,να μπορουν να εχουν μια γευση ,της εκδηλωσης που θελανε και δεν μπορουσαν να παραυρεθουν

λειπει και μικρο κομματι προς το τελος ,γιατι η μνημη της καμερας (λογω της αρκετα μεγαλης διαρκειας του σεμιναριου ) γεμισε  ...

----------


## vasilis.a

> Θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι η βιντεοσκοπηση εγινε οχι με ιδανικες συνθηκες ,με μουσικη να παρεμβαλλεται απο τον εξωτερικο χωρο ,οπου λειτουργει παγοδρομιο και χωρις να υπαρχει μικροφωνικη εγκατασταση ,ενω η καμερα δεν ειναι φυσικα επαγγελματικη 
> η βιντεοσκοπηση εγινε με αυτες τις συνθηκες ,ωστε τα μελη μας που ηταν μακρια ,να μπορουν να εχουν μια γευση ,της εκδηλωσης που θελανε και δεν μπορουσαν να παραυρεθουν
> 
> λειπει και μικρο κομματι προς το τελος ,γιατι η μνημη της καμερας (λογω της αρκετα μεγαλης διαρκειας του σεμιναριου ) γεμισε  ...


προσθεσε και την φασαρια που κανουν αυτοι που παιζουν ταβλι στο 1ο βιντεο..ασεβεια!!μια χαρα ειναι ευγε και ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## jk21

τα παιδια ηρθαν στο χωρο (ηταν δυο ατομα μονο ) πριν ξεκινησει η εκδηλωση και δεν θελησαμε να τα διωξουμε απο το στεκι τους .Ακουγονται γιατι ειναι κοντα στην καμερα ,οπως και εγω δυστυχως οταν χρειαζοτανε να μιλησω ,γιατι ημουν ακριβως διπλα στην καμερα .Επιση τα μικρακια καποιων συμμετεχοντων στην εκδηλωση ,αλλα αυτα ειναι λεπτομερειες  ...

Σημασια εχει οτι η εκδηλωση τελειωσε μετα τις 11 και αν ειχαμε χρονο ,ακομα εκει θα ημασταν !!!

----------


## geo_ilion

να ευχαριστησω και εγω εκ μερους μου τον Γιαννη για τις γνωσεις που ετσι απλοχερα μας εδωσε και χωρις κανεναν ενδοιασμο απαντουσε σε καθε ερωτηση και μετα το τελος του σεμιναριου και σε ανθρωπους σαν και εμενα που δεν εχουν ουτε γνωσεις στις καρδερινες αλλα ουτε και  καρδερινες στην κατοχη του (ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να εχω και εγω ) κατατοπιστικα, απλα και με επιμονη για να το καταλαβεις 
σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Γιαννη

----------

